

Ask HN: Contact Management solutions - Trindaz

I'm surprised I haven't found a solution for this already: I've been manually copying out contacts from GMail contacts in Highrise for a while now, (even though VCard importing helps slightly) I still find it frustrating. I've searched around a few times but can't find anything that will sync highrise (or competing product I can use for managing call lists, which I would gladly switch to) with GMail contacts. Doesn't anyone know of one?
======
fjabre
<plug> Sharepad at <http://GoSharepad.com>.

We're still making some last minute changes & fixes but it should be up in a
few weeks. Each Sharepad account connects to one Gmail address. Once signed up
it will continuously do a real time 2-way sync between your Gmail account and
Sharepad account. It will sync emails, contacts, & tasks. You can kind of
think of it as email centered around your contacts as opposed to a big
dumblist like you have with regular email clients. It allows you to take notes
& place follow-up tasks on contacts as well.

Finally, you can share your pad with anyone simply by dragging & dropping any
one of your contacts to the "Padmates" group. They can then login and manage
the account with you - send emails under their own name - add & edit
notes/tasks under your contacts etc.. Perfect for lead collaboration or
customer management in that sense. Also good for managing projects together.

Again, we're still in the process of getting help videos up and the blog/FAQ
etc but you can signup for a free account to check it out now if you like.

</plug>

~~~
Trindaz
This is cool, and I wanted to sign up, but the page tells me "Field must be
between 6 and 120 characters long." even though the password I'm trying to use
is 9 chars.

~~~
fjabre
Sorry about that. Should now be fixed.

------
frossie
You might want to check out Nuevasync, it syncs Gmail Contacts with Highrise
Contacts if I am reading their landing page right.

~~~
Trindaz
Thanks frossie these guys look interesting

